# PLEASE HELP ME! finding out what approximate year and model my Bianchi frame is



## dddjimenez7 (Jun 19, 2013)

Hi, I bought this bike like a month ago on Craigslist. It came with vuelta wheels and hoshi spokes for $300. this is my first fixie bike and I have very little knowledge of them as you might see. I've done some research trying to find what model is my bike. I know the original color before the previous owner messed it up with that horrible paint job used to be Celeste and that is vintage, but that's as much as I've found out about it so far. I/d like to know if any of you could tell me the model and approximate year. I'd love to learn more about this bike and I hope I can get some help from you. I had originally posted about the bike on the fixie section without any luck. I really hope you guys can help me because I really want to work on restoring and customizing this bike but I'd like to know more about it first.


Thanks

I hope this pictures are helpful

http://s1351.photobucket.com/user/djimenez7/library/Bianchi%20Frame


----------



## cl222 (Jun 19, 2013)

Can't look at the pics the links don't work.


----------



## dddjimenez7 (Jun 19, 2013)

cl222 said:


> Can't look at the pics the links don't work.





can you see them now? 

I move them to an album 

http://s1351.photobucket.com/user/djimenez7/library/Bianchi Frame


----------



## cl222 (Jun 20, 2013)

dddjimenez7 said:


> can you see them now?
> 
> I move them to an album
> 
> http://s1351.photobucket.com/user/djimenez7/library/Bianchi Frame




Now I can see the pictures. I am not an expert on bianchi so I can't help you much with what you what you wanted to know but now that the link works someone else might be able to help you.


----------



## sqrly (Jun 29, 2013)

Over the years there are different colors of celeste. Some are more green and others are more blue. Then there are metallics where the fleck is blue, some the fleck is silver and some use a pearl. Even with the metallic some are more green and others are blue. My cyclocross is metallic blue and my friends roadbike is non metallic green.  They all give the mind the same impression of celeste but some pop more in the sun.  Try to find a good sample on your bike before you strip all the paint.


----------

